# my car overheats:(



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

i live atleast 10 miles from the school i attend so i drive everyday becuz i dont wanna live on campus..so i was driving to school and i slammed on my brakes becuz an a$$hole cut in front of me and every time after i used my brakes i would hear rattlin noises comin from under the hood...sounded like it was in front of the passenger side..so i just assumed that my front passenger brake caliper was locked on the wheel....i just pulled into the school parking lot and search for a parking space and i noticed that my car is smokin so i quickly parked my car and i popped the hood and noticed some stream comin from under the car..so i assumed that it was the caliper.....so i closed my hood and just planned on fixing it when i finish class.

6 HOURS LATER......

At this point, its slipped my mind about the brake caliper becuz im gettin an excellent set of racing rims and tires dirt cheap. so i drive my car 2 miles down the road and stop at a red light and i see that stupid steam again...so i was like i got this far i think i can make it home...so i turned on my heater full blast to take some of the heat from the engine bay...not only did i noticed that there was no heat coming from my vents...so i pull over on side the highway with the car running and when i raised the hood there is a steam cloud waitin on me...so i look around the engine to see i can noticed any leaks but i do see some liquid sitting near a screw that was above where the steam was shootin...so my friend saw me pull ova and he gets out and put his finger on the liquid and smells it and he says that he doesnt smell any scent comin from the liquid..so we decide to drive the car 5 miles down to our friends aunt's house...and on the way i noticed that the car was steaming from the front and in the back so i was goin 45 mph and i noticed that the temperature gauge shot passed the H on the dash...so i know im overheating but i just dont know whuts overheating.....

I just told a friend my story and he say that i might have a problem with the water pump....but he knows more than me so...ill go to auto zone that supports my military discount and buy a water pump....

do yall agree or disagree????PLZ help


----------



## '99sentraSE (Feb 26, 2004)

water pump, thermostat, t-stat gasket, leaking coolant from your radiator or a hose or somewhere, ect.


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

Heater Core... If you have no heat and your leaking coolant then its prolly heater core.. Or a leak in the radiator line some where. You get heat off the engine circulating the coolant through your heater core.

So Check Coolant Lines, Radiator, Water pump or Heater Core.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, next time your engine is shooting steam, STOP. Don't drive the poor beast anymore. Wait for it to cool off, or dump a bucket of water on it or something. 
As far as the overheating issue, you need to check to see if it's one of the following:
a) Coolant leak. Commonly on the KA motors from the water pump.
b) Coolant burnoff. Frothy coolant in radiator after running for a while.
c) Mechanical failure. Bad thermostat, etc.
Almost all coolant problems, except the really really weird ones, fall into these three categories. When your engine overheats, check for coolant leaks. If you've got a leak, it's probably a hose or a leaky water pump.


----------



## cwrr226 (Feb 24, 2005)

does any know where i can find a detail website where i can change my water pump and thermostat???


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

about the water pump, i havent had to replace mine yet, so im not sure on the KA, but the thermostat is very straight forward, the top radiator hose pulls off at the block and theres the thermostat.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

really mine thermostat was on the bottom hose. the water pump swap is pretty straight forward. just remove the clutch fan, belt, and that ghey ass fan shroud and you'll have plenty of space to rmove it. I think the water pump has 5 12mm bolts in. Just get a new gasket with it too, a paper one. I had no luck with the silcone gaskets. To remove everything out of the way your gonna need a 14mm 8mm and a 10mm i think


----------

